

GUI interface using visual basic to track the killers IP address CSI - drakaal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkDD03yeLnU

======
drakaal
I could just use the command line, but let's face it a black screen and some
text doesn't make for very good TV.

I think I would use something with better OpenGL support so I could do
something more like the Jurassic park "this is unix" interface for tracking
the killer.

